# ATI and a Kernel Panic [Solved]

## KWhat

This is the best... now i just upgraded to the new kernel 2.6.16-r7 and everything works, except ati.  (big surprise)

ok i configure the ati driver in the xorg.conf file blah blah blah, everythings fine blah blah, now insted of the usual black screen when i start X i get a nice little kernel panic, something about could not sync.  hmmmmm works fine with the radion driver.... some one please remind me never to by an ATI card again.  Ohh i almost forgot im running the newst version of the drivers available in portage.  It doesnt really matter what i have in my xorg cfg file, it always crashes.

Thanks if anyone can figure this out.Last edited by KWhat on Wed May 17, 2006 2:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## KWhat

Apperently the modules need to be loaded in this order only.... yes in the modules.autoload ...

agpgart

intel-agp # change intel-agp to your chipset. eg: via-agp, nvidia-agp sis-agp.

fglrx

----------

## IQgryn

I have the same problem.  fglrx is the only module that I have (I compile everything else in as part of the main kernel), so it has to be loading last.  I can post the kernel panic if it will help (lots of typing   :Confused:  ), but it definitely mentions fglrx.

Note that I have an ATI x1300 Pro PCIe card, if that matters.

Any ideas?

----------

## KWhat

Note to state the obvious but i would follow this guide http://gentoo-wiki.com/Ati

The ati drivers are extreamly finiky for resons that are byond me.  If it says you need xorg-x11-6.8.2-r7 youd really need that exact version.  Also it might be a good idea to try loading agpgart and intel-agp as modules in that order followed by that fglrx headache.  

Think on the bright side, a kernel panic is better than the ATI black screen when you startX, at least you know for sure that it was the ATI drivers.  =P

----------

## IQgryn

I'm not sure what did it (I didn't really change anything), but I re-emerge the kernel and the drivers again, and it works again.  Very strange.

----------

